# NC rat breeders?



## syrcaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if any one knew of any good rat breeders in North Carolina? I live around Concord. Just wondering. I may be adopting a rat soon and was looking for places I might be able to find a companion if that works out. I have a special interest in seal-point or "siamese" colored rats, but open to the right one of any color. Thanks!


----------



## syrcaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Nevermind. Found my babies.


----------

